# Concealed Carry & Nice Clothes



## The Hate Ape (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm sure some of us have had this issue; personally I'm 5'7 and fairly muscular and like to wear shirts that are tighter to my arms and torso as well as jeans or khakis that are more form fitted. This significantly reduces my concealed carry options.

When I conceal carry, there's usually an odd bulge or it becomes pretty damn uncomfortable. In the winter time I'm usually good because I have thicker sweaters, jackets, whatever but as the spring comes around with the looming summer I'm looking into alternative methods designed for men who wear slimmer outfits.

On a typical spring day I could be wearing slimmer jeans / khakis with a V-neck t shirt and some converse or leather boots - summer is going to be yuppie-ass shorts and the same type of shirt plus some boat shoes, converse, or leather flip flops. 

Yes, I am that guy - I dress like a pretty boy and outside of a work capacity or in the mountains, would never be spotted in fucking cargo pants. Ever.

Has anyone used the belly band style holsters? I currently use a neoprene IWB for my single stack glock 43, which is nice but its not going to cut the mustard in the summer.

H/A


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Has anyone used the belly band style holsters? I currently use a neoprene IWB for my single stack glock 43, which is nice but its not going to cut the mustard in the summer.



Some people hate them, but once summer hits and I don't want to wear a coat or sweater anymore, I use Smart Carry. I keep my Shield and spare mag there with no issues. (My CZ compact is equally comfortable)

SmartCarry® | Quality Concealed Carry Gun Holsters


----------



## 104TN (Feb 22, 2017)

Shopping specifically for the 43 or anything bigger?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 22, 2017)

I


----------



## Gunz (Feb 22, 2017)

Well... here in the subtropics, I'm in jeans and t-shirts and cowboy boots all year long and usually have my 30-30 in the truck. If I feel the need to carry in the heat of summer, I tuck the 1911 in my waistband, gangsta style.  Other than that, the only suggestion I have is either forsake vanity and wear a baggier lightweight shirt untucked...or use something like @Ooh-Rah suggests. If you want to look like a CIA agent, buy a Hawaiian shirt.

Or, be like Don Johnson in _Miami Vice_. He could wear a fucking sportcoat in Miami in fucking July and _never_ sweat.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 22, 2017)

The truth is that carrying a gun requires some adjustment in wardrobe. How much depends on how big the gun is and where you carry it. 

If you're looking at the 43 during the summer then I'll recommend a good appendix holster and a looser shirt.  The 43 isn't hard to hide and with your build it should be dead flat against your abdomen. 

You can still be GQ and carry; it just takes some thought. Personally, it's not casual clothes that are an issue for me. All my suits are tailored to accommodate a Government Model 1911 or Glock.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2017)

Obviously there are the one-offs, but overall, Men's Warehouse has a good reputation within gun community for altering/fitting men who carry guns.  (including my own personal experience at a location here in Minnesota)


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 22, 2017)

Take a look at some inside the waistband holsters...or OWB and wear a summer weight sports coat or light weight shirt jacket. Being an Police Detective in the Dallas area can suck during the summer time when our policy is weapon always covered in public...but I found a summer weight sports coat is good with slacks or jeans.  IWB work well with jeans, lightweight slacks/pants or shorts.

As far as belly bands, I tried one during summer....freaking hotter than wearing a jacket.

For purely off duty carry, a Galco Ankle glove works well for me with an Galco ankle safe band to carry an extra mag on the other side....balances me out nicely.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 22, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Take a look at some inside the waistband holsters...or OWB and wear a summer weight sports coat or light weight shirt jacket. Being an Police Detective in the Dallas area can suck during the summer time when our policy is weapon always covered in public...but I found a summer weight sports coat is good with slacks or jeans.  IWB work well with jeans, lightweight slacks/pants or shorts.
> 
> As far as belly bands, I tried one during summer....freaking hotter than wearing a jacket.
> 
> For purely off duty carry, a Galco Ankle glove works well for me with an Galco ankle safe band to carry an extra mag on the other side....balances me out nicely.



Hard agree on the ankle glove holster. My 43 rides in one every day I'm working (it's my BUG) and it works great.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 22, 2017)

104TN said:


> Shopping specifically for the 43 or anything bigger?


Specifically the 43


----------



## policemedic (Feb 22, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Specifically the 43



It's a great choice for a nearly invisible gun.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Feb 23, 2017)

If you want solid shirts that are nice, albiet a hair pricey, check out Untuckit, they work great.

Personally, I get a pair of pants a size larger in the waist and take them to a cleaners with a tailor to do some minor alterations for cheap to give the fitted look but room to carry.  Lululemons ABC pants work really well for this.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 23, 2017)

policemedic said:


> It's a great choice for a nearly invisible gun.



Yes it is.  Anywhere on your beltline or ankle considering its size.

I frequently hear guys complain about not being able to adequately carry a firearm concealed.  Fat guys make the same complaints as the fit guys and it cracks me up.  I am the fit guy who wears properly fitted t shirts and jeans daily and carries a Glock 19 at the 4 o'clock position IWB with zero issues.  Holster selection plays a huge role.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 23, 2017)

RustyShackleford said:


> Holster selection plays a huge role.



Agreed, and that's the purpose of this post. I wear form fitted clothing and am trying to find a viable holster that conceals printing and is comfortable to wear - we're also eliminating the idea that I'm suddenly going to dress to conceal; I'll go about as far as a different belt and holster style.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 23, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> Agreed, and that's the purpose of this post. I wear form fitted clothing and am trying to find a viable holster that conceals printing and is comfortable to wear - we're also eliminating the idea that I'm suddenly going to dress to conceal; I'll go about as far as a different belt and holster style.



Where do you want to carry? (AIWB, 3:00, 4:00, etc)


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 23, 2017)

prefer appendix but have had recent success in the small of my back as of yesterday, though I really don't fucking like it at all.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> small of my back



Scares the crap out of me. I've read so many stories about guys damaging their spine after a simple slip/fall carrying that way.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Feb 23, 2017)

I have the ass of a Puerto Rican woman who squats - the reason it fits there so well is because of the gap my ass provides to the small of my back. As far as slip-n-falls, I've rolled off of a rooftop in full kit from those little pillbox style buildings in Afghanistan as well as the top of an RG33 & MAT-V - If I fall, I'm a whole fucking lot more worried about my head - atleast my spine bends a little bit lol.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 23, 2017)

For AIWB I'd take a good hard look at either Dark Star Gear or JM Custom Kydex.  (IIRC, Raven doesn't support the 43).

You can get away with a non-wedged holster for pocket-sized guns (LCP, P238, J-frame), but I've found that right about where you can get a full 3-finger grip, you really need a wedge to pull the butt of the grip into the body or it prints (especially with what you're wearing).  Typically this means either adding angle to the clip, or adding a Raven-style claw/strut. 

Quite a few folks also put a foam wedge at the muzzle end of the holster to push the muzzle out and the rear of the slide in - I have no idea how the 43 sits, but it can be important on shorter-barrel pistols, as they may tend to rotate around the belt and push the top outward.  Usually this can be added after the fact as needed.

Both of the above-mentioned companies have dedicated significant time and effort to addressing AIWB and building AIWB-specific holsters (plenty of companies just build a straight-drop holster and market it as AIWB).


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 23, 2017)

THE CHERRIES DEEP CONCEALMENT HOLSTER

Probably one of the better AIWB, holsters I've seen as of late. Not a real fan of kydex for IWB, but when my leather rig wears out (not made anymore) I'll be ordering this.

There are a few videos on YouTube about it. The main thing I like is the deep concealment below the belt line and being able to hide the hook with the belt. IDK if the make it for the G43.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 23, 2017)

nice, pretty similar to the below, but in leather.

TUCK-N-GO INSIDE THE PANT HOLSTER: Galco IWB Holsters at Galco

UDC ULTRA DEEP COVER HOLSTER: Galco IWB Holsters at Galco


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 24, 2017)

Here is what I carry the 19 in, IWB: MTAC | Premier IWB Hybrid Holster | Comp-Tac I have shot our qual courses using this holster, flown with it, wore it to baseball games, school functions, you name it.

I hate it but when there is a need, the 27 (or a 43, which is way better for this) can be easily carried on the ankle, as long as you're not wearing skinny jeans: ANKLE GLOVE (ANKLE HOLSTER): Galco Ankle Holsters at Galco


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 24, 2017)

I used a MTAC for many years. It's a great holster.


----------



## 81FO (Feb 28, 2017)

For what it is worth I have been carrying concealed for a couple decades. I have a slender build so printing is always an issue. Previous advise in this thread is spot on, and to state the obvious... to CC a weapon, any weapon, IMO should be approached in a similar fashion to building a gear list for an "operation" (albeit a watered down approach). You should tailor to the "mission"- walk in the park, a night on the town, shopping, etc... 

For warm / hot days when thin clothing is required I carry AIWB a snubnose 2in bb .38 revolver in a Kydex holster that covers only the muzzle, barrel, trigger guard & trigger w/ tuckable clip. Works excellent with shorts and a t-shirt.

When wearing pants and a collar shirt I fluctuate between a single stack or double stack semi-autos w/ 3.0- 3.4 in. bb in Kydex holster AIWB, again depends on my intent for the outing.

Personally, Concealed Carry, to be effective, should be a lifestyle.



More to your point Hate Ape, a buddy carries his Glock in a rig similar to the one pictured below- AIWB. It is his EDC holster, and I mean literally everyday. Thing is he always has his shirt un-tucked...

I agree with Diamondback's recommendation, because it has a tuckable clip. Straps prohibit tucking in a shirt and require a belt.









just my 2c.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 1, 2017)

81FO said:


> For what it is worth I have been carrying concealed for a couple decades. I have a slender build so printing is always an issue. Previous advise in this thread is spot on, and to state the obvious... to CC a weapon, any weapon, IMO should be approached in a similar fashion to building a gear list for an "operation" (albeit a watered down approach). You should tailor to the "mission"- walk in the park, a night on the town, shopping, etc...
> 
> For warm / hot days when thin clothing is required I carry AIWB a snubnose 2in bb .38 revolver in a Kydex holster that covers only the muzzle, barrel, trigger guard & trigger w/ tuckable clip. Works excellent with shorts and a t-shirt.
> 
> ...



I generally agree with you, I just define the mission as winning the potential gunfight (against which possibility I am wearing the gun in the first place).  If  I knew when and were I'd be in a gunfight I probably wouldn't go there, but the truth is it's a wholly unpredictable thing.  I can't predict when or where so my decision is based around what gun I'll be comfortable defending myself with in a fluid, unpredictable situation against an unknown number of bad guys.  Therefore 95% of the time I find myself wearing either a Glock 19 w/light and RMR or a Government Model with light (all with extra ammo).  When I am going for really deep concealment it's the Glock 43 all day.

Of course, doing so requires some sartorial compromises the OP probably won't choose to make.  The 43 is a capable gun in the OPs hands, and he'll be able to hide it in an IWB or AIWB rig.  Even the Blackhawk ARC isn't a bad rig, and it's cheap.  I would recommend switching out the clip with Raven Concealment's tuckable clips, especially the C-clips.  That's an easy and inexpensive way to turn many Kydex holsters into an AIWB/IWB solution.

You're spot on about this being a lifestyle choice.  Being inconspicuously armed in public requires a commitment to making particular choices, maintaining competency, etc.


----------



## 81FO (Mar 1, 2017)

policemedic said:


> I generally agree with you, I just define the mission as winning the potential gunfight (against which possibility I am wearing the gun in the first place).  If  I knew when and were I'd be in a gunfight I probably wouldn't go there, but the truth is it's a wholly unpredictable thing.  I can't predict when or where so my decision is based around what gun I'll be comfortable defending myself with in a fluid, unpredictable situation against an unknown number of bad guys.  Therefore 95% of the time I find myself wearing either a Glock 19 w/light and RMR or a Government Model with light (all with extra ammo).  When I am going for really deep concealment it's the Glock 43 all day.
> 
> Of course, doing so requires some sartorial compromises the OP probably won't choose to make.  The 43 is a capable gun in the OPs hands, and he'll be able to hide it in an IWB or AIWB rig.  Even the Blackhawk ARC isn't a bad rig, and it's cheap.  I would recommend switching out the clip with Raven Concealment's tuckable clips, especially the C-clips.  That's an easy and inexpensive way to turn many Kydex holsters into an AIWB/IWB solution.
> 
> You're spot on about this being a lifestyle choice.  Being inconspicuously armed in public requires a commitment to making particular choices, maintaining competency, etc.





Yes, a much better description of mindsett than what I provided.

You also gave the 1st & most impotant IMO rule of Self Defense- don't willingly put yourself in a bad situation.


----------

